# UK passport



## mick65 (Mar 29, 2010)

My British passport expires in August 2011 does anyone know how i get it renewed while i'm living here in the USA and how long does it take thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Passports : Directgov - Travel and transport


----------

